# What size hook for live shrimp?



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I am getting ready to make a trip south in about 2 weeks and wondering what size hook do you normally use when fishing a 3-4in live shrimp under a popping cork? Als owhat style do you recommend. I was thinking about tailhooking them also and fishing a carolina rig


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Both methods work. I've been using a 1/0 or 2/0 circle. I used to use #6 trebles, but getting a treble out was just too much trouble. especially on blues.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The circles are great. Owner 1/0 mutu light circle is good, plus the resistance of the cork going under sets the hook.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I like to use a khale hook. About a #2 size. Almost like a circle but the gap is wider. I also hook them through the horn and not the tail because they can move around more.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

#1 or #2 Kahle hook......the best i love them with billy bob adjustable poppiong cork!


----------

